# E-cigarettes Cause Less Harm - Review Has Concluded



## Alex (31/7/14)

E-cigarettes are 'less harmful than ordinary cigarettes': Healthcare professionals may recommend smokers use them instead of cigarettes

E-cigarettes cause less harm than smoking tobacco to users and bystanders, a major scientific review has concluded.

Although the long-term health effects are unknown, current evidence does not justify regulating them more strictly than conventional cigarettes – or even as strictly.

The review, carried out by researchers at Queen Mary University of London (QMUL), says health workers should support smokers who want to reduce their use of tobacco by switching to electronic cigarettes.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ers-use-instead-cigarettes.html#ixzz3923dwojb

By Jenny Hope Medical Correspondent
Published: 23:21 GMT, 30 July 2014 | Updated: 04:35 GMT, 31 July 2014





Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2711407/E-cigarettes-harmful-ordinary-cigarettes-

Reactions: Like 2


----------

